# WANTED: Mathews Drenalin / Dren LD cam & limbs



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a Drenalin cam in 27.5" / Dren LD cam 28.5". I'll consider 65% letoff too. Also looking for 50-60lb Dren / Dren LD limbs black or camo. I have DLD 29" high letoff cam and camo 60-70lb limbs if you're looking to swap.

ZA


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

CLOSED, thanks for looking


----------

